# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  cant pm or view profile

## wants2Bhuge

activated account, got posts,went through user cp options, still cant pm or view profiles, help

thanx

----------


## *Admin*

No problem... see if tis help...

----------


## fatkidd29

im having the same problem....can pm or view any profiles

----------


## NOVETE

me too, say i can PM to Admin, but canot PM to fatkidd29....?

----------


## Big

> me too, say i can PM to Admin, but canot PM to fatkidd29....?


25 posts to pm.
why do you want to pm fatkidd?

----------


## eatrainrest

> 25 posts to pm.
> why do you want to pm fatkidd?


lolol

----------


## fatkidd29

> 25 posts to pm.
> why do you want to pm fatkidd?


haahah idk but i cant view profiles or send a PM

----------


## T-MOS

> haahah idk but i cant view profiles or send a PM


Is the PM feature turned on in your User CP?

Did you get the activation email when you registered to activate your account?

----------


## fatkidd29

> Is the PM feature turned on in your User CP?
> 
> Did you get the activation email when you registered to activate your account?


yes and yes

----------


## c-Z

Whats PM post count set at?

----------


## T-MOS

> Whats PM post count set at?


25 to be able to PM

It doesn't seem to be an automatic thing though sometimes. Seems like it takes a day or two to kick in

----------


## Necrosaro

Having problems too viewing other peoples profiles. have not pm'ed anyone yet though. Hopefully it comes though soon enough.

----------


## Necrosaro

Working now  :Smilie:

----------


## dezza6969

also can't view profiles or my own...just fixed avatar...still no takers on how to view profiles even ur own?

----------


## Etil

> also can't view profiles or my own...just fixed avatar...still no takers on how to view profiles even ur own?


Im having the exact same problems, cant find anything to allow me to se my / others profiles..

----------


## T-MOS

> Im having the exact same problems, cant find anything to allow me to se my / others profiles..


you only have 8 posts !!!


you need at least 25 and then have the PM feature activated

----------


## Etil

> you only have 8 posts !!!
> 
> 
> you need at least 25 and then have the PM feature activated


ohh right, thanks !

----------


## wants2Bhuge

mine works, now if i just new who to pm???

----------


## Charlie6

My PM and profile viewing capabilities also aren't working. Can a Mod/admin help please?

----------

